# A series of odd issues. Maybe fuel injector? Input wanted!



## 2004NissanSentra (Jul 29, 2016)

I have a 2004 Nissan Sentra that has been acting funny lately. I would love any help people are willing to provide. 

I recently drove 1100 miles to move from Texas to Vegas. Three days before leaving, it was idling low when I started it and a few times and the check engine light came on. However, this only happened a couple times, the light went away and the problem seems to fine. 

During my drive (and since) my cruise control stopped working randomly, mostly while climbing up a hill. I also started disengaging it while going uphill because it felt like the RPMs were higher than they should be. Also, my acceleration has taken a noticeable hit. 

After stopping in Flagstaff, I noticed the distinct smell of gasoline in my car after filling up. I figured it was in my head and the smell was merely because I was at a gas station. I have since smelled it again, and today noticed a strong smell of gas in my trunk. I had never noticed this before. 

Finally, after driving home from work (~35 miles), I hear an odd clicking noise coming from my engine after turning the car off. Imagine the sound a gambling wheel makes as it comes to an end, but with the knobs closer together. 

The fuel pump was replaced within the past two years (if not more recent), but my limited knowledge and past experience lead me to think it's that or a fuel injector. 

Not sure if all those things are related, but since they've all happened recently I figured they were important to mention. Sorry the post is so long! Any help is great appreciated!


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

fuel smell, first thing that came to mind is the emission canister (behind left rear wheel) could be a bad valve, plugged line or the canister itself.. are there any stored codes ???


----------

